# Ivermectin dosage?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

What is Ivermectin dosage? Injectable, right? Not orally? Sub Q or IM? TIA!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Also- someone told me to use Safeguard 10 days after Ivermectin. Is this true/recommended?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ivomec injectible is given at the rate of 1 cc per 33# ORALLY or 1 cc per 40# sub Q. Do not dose orally if a high worm load is evident. Follow up with the ivomec 10 days later, not the safeguard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice, it is critical to look at the inner lower eyelid coloring first.

Using safeguard 10 days later seems odd, I wouldn't. 
What worms are you dealing with?

Safeguard doesn't work in all area's and it is given 3 x normal dosage for goats.

I would follow up with the Ivomec.


----------

